# LDAP vendor version mismatch

## wellard1981

I'm trying to set-up LDAP to be used for authentication, i've been following the documentation at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ldap-howto.xml which has been a great help, however i'm getting the following error;

```
root@blau root # ldapsearch -D "cn=Manager,dc=mydomain,dc=com" -W

LDAP vendor version mismatch: got 20129, expected 20130
```

I ran "emerge sync" before I emerging openldap, pam_ldap, nss_ldap and migrationtools.

Does anyone have any ideas to what could be causing the problem?

----------

## wellard1981

Tis okay.. I figured it out. It was aparant I still had some old librarys in /usr/local/lib

----------

